# Rutenring reparieren



## Felipe95 (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Als ich vorgestern meine Pilkrute für das angeln vorbereitet habe ist mir dabei aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen eines mittleren Rings glatt durchgebrochen ist, wodurch die Ringeinlagen rausgefallen ist. Um trotzdem angeln gehen zu können habe ich die Einlage mit gutem Sekundenkleber wieder eingeklebt und es hält auch erstaunlich gut. Für den nächsten Einsatz in Norwegen oder Island möchte ich das aber wieder richtig reparieren.
Ich möchte eigentlich nur ungern den gesamten Ring tauschen, daher wollte ich Mal fragen ob jemand schon Mal einen solchen Fall repariert hat? Kann man das vielleicht schweißen oder löten?
Oder was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## Seele (10. Juni 2020)

Den Ring zu tauschen geht billiger und einfacher als alles Andere was du in dem Fall machen kannst.
Schau dir doch mal einige Anleitugen im Netz an, dann hast du den Ring für 15 Euro inkl. Versandkosten repariert. Außer du hast einen Rutenbauer in der Nähe der macht dir das auch für 15 Euro und du hast keine Arbeit.


----------



## Bilch (19. Juni 2020)

Ich nutze diesen Thread mal aus um auch eine Frage zu stellen.

Ich muss einen Spitzenring auswechseln, bei dem Ring, den ich bestellt habe, ist aber der Tube-Innendurchmesser etwas größer als der von dem Blank.

Kann ich einen Faden nehmen und ein paar Umwicklungen um dem Blank machen um so den Durchmesser entsprechend zu vergrößern?
Ich würde dann mit dem Faden noch die Tube und den Blank umwickeln und die Umwicklungen lackieren. Ich habe aber kein Bindegarn; kann ich stattdessen was anderes benutzen: geflochtene Schnur? Bindeseide zum Fliegenbinden? Irgendeinen anderen Faden?
Bis jetzt habe ich für die Spitzenringe immer Sekundenkleber genommen. Ist das o.k., oder soll ich lieber einen anderen Kleber benutzen? Welchen Lack würdet Ihr empfehlen? (den Lack und den Kleber würde ich mir im Baumarkt besorgen)

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Seele (19. Juni 2020)

Ja kannst du unterfüttern. Kleber geht alles mögliche, in der Regel verwende ich 2k Kleber oder sehr guten Heißkleber


----------



## Bilch (19. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ja kannst du unterfüttern. Kleber geht alles mögliche, in der Regel verwende ich 2k Kleber oder sehr guten Heißkleber


Danke 
Was für ein Garn bzw. Lack würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## Seele (19. Juni 2020)

Melde mich morgen ausführlich, erinner mich dran.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Melde mich morgen ausführlich, erinner mich dran.


Hast gesagt ich soll Dich erinnern


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2020)

Jupp. War ne kurze Nacht. Bin schon wieder vom Fischen daheim. 

Das Garn:
Wenn du nicht nur unterwickeln willst sondern auch ne normale Wicklungen vor den Ring setzen willst, dann brauchst du zwingend "Rutenbaugarn". Das ist auch nur normales Nähmaschinengarn, allerdings umgewachst und ohne Silikon oder Öl. 
Was passiert bei einem Nähmaschinengarn? 
Prinzipiell beim Wickeln noch gar nichts, das klappt einwandfrei. Aber sobald du lackierst stößt es den Lack regelrecht ab. Das gibt richtig unschöne Dullen. Deshalb IMMER Garn vom Rutenbaushop nehmen, kostet nicht die Welt und ne Spule schwarz kann man immer daheim brauchen. Stärke A reicht hier vollkommen aus. 

Der Lack:
Rutenbaulack ist nichts Anderes als klares, UV-beständiges und  ziemlich niedrig viskoses 2K-Epoxidharz. Der Ami nennt's deshalb auch schlicht "epoxy". 
Hört sich jetzt hoch kompliziert an, aber nehmt einfach auch hier den Lack vom Rutenbaushop. Welchen ihr wollt ist fast egal, ich habe schon viele durch und bin beim Threadmaster hängen geblieben.  Euch wird der Begriff "High build" dabei eins Auge springen, das heißt etwas höher viskos als der Andere, mehr nicht. Man kann damit in einem Durchgang die Rute lackieren, find ich nicht ganz so schick, ich verdünne den dann immer mit Verdünnung und lackiere lieber 3 mal. 


Zum Problem an sich. Wenn die Tube 0,2 oder 0,3mm größer ist als der Blank dann ist das völlig ok, da braucht man nicht zu unterwickeln. Ist auch viel ne Frage der Optik. Deshalb wickelt man danach auch nicht über die Tube sondern nur BIS zur Tube, damit das einen schönen Abschluss auf den Blank gibt. Auch wird die Tube nicht mit lackiert sondern nur bis zur Tube vom Spitzenring. 
Drauf kleben tust ihn am Besten mit 2K-Kleber und dann sauber ausrichten. Warten bis der trocken ist und dann setzt ne einfach Wicklung vor die Tube hin, lackierst die und aus die Maus.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Jupp. War ne kurze Nacht. Bin schon wieder vom Fischen daheim.
> 
> Das Garn:
> Wenn du nicht nur unterwickeln willst sondern auch ne normale Wicklungen vor den Ring setzen willst, dann brauchst du zwingend "Rutenbaugarn". Das ist auch nur normales Nähmaschinengarn, allerdings umgewachst und ohne Silikon oder Öl.
> ...


Danke vielmals! Das Garn und den Lack müsste ich von einem Rutenbaushop bestellen, ist aber etwas dumm nur wegen zwei Sachen eine Online Bestellung zu machen. Ich werde einen entsprechenden Lack einfach im Baumarkt kaufen, das Garn werde ich aber aus einer Schachtel mit Nähmaterial nehmen, die ich noch von meiner Oma habe. Da ist der neuste Zwirn mindestens 50 Jahre alt und bestimmt mit keinem Öl oder Silikon impregniert


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2020)

Wird sicher nicht so gut und auch nicht so schön werden aber Zweckmäßig ist es. Allerdings würde ich dann wirklich nur den Spitzenring drauf kleben, ohne Wicklung. 

Aber wir machen das jetzt anders. Ich schick dir das Zeug zu, dann wird das kein Pfusch.


----------



## bic zip (20. Juni 2020)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Als ich vorgestern meine Pilkrute für das angeln vorbereitet habe ist mir dabei aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen eines mittleren Rings glatt durchgebrochen ist, wodurch die Ringeinlagen rausgefallen ist. Um trotzdem angeln gehen zu können habe ich die Einlage mit gutem Sekundenkleber wieder eingeklebt und es hält auch erstaunlich gut. Für den nächsten Einsatz in Norwegen oder Island möchte ich das aber wieder richtig reparieren.
> Ich möchte eigentlich nur ungern den gesamten Ring tauschen, daher wollte ich Mal fragen ob jemand schon Mal einen solchen Fall repariert hat? Kann man das vielleicht schweißen oder löten?
> ...


Norwegen und Island hòrt sich nach dicken zu erwartenen Fischen an.

Wenn du da was flickschusterst und beim nächsten Kapitalen Fisch die geklebte, „geschweißte“ Stelle bricht und die Einlage fliegen geht, reibt die Schnur im Rahmen und ist Ruckzuck zerschnitten.

Würde den Ring professionell tauschen lassen.


----------



## Bilch (25. Juni 2020)

Ist ganz gut gelungen. Ich glaube, dass mit den paar Umwicklungen um den Blank der Übergang zum Blank besser aussieht.
Auf dem Bild ist das kaum zu sehen, aber vorne ist weniger Epoxy als hinten, weil ich die Rute stehend gelassen habe und das Epoxy etwas nach unten geflossen ist.


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2020)

Ist zweckmäßig und für das erste Mal mit den Mitteln auch gut gelungen. Viel Spaß weiterhin mit der Rute.


----------



## rule270 (23. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke vielmals! Das Garn und den Lack müsste ich von einem Rutenbaushop bestellen, ist aber etwas dumm nur wegen zwei Sachen eine Online Bestellung zu machen. Ich werde einen entsprechenden Lack einfach im Baumarkt kaufen, das Garn werde ich aber aus einer Schachtel mit Nähmaterial nehmen, die ich noch von meiner Oma habe. Da ist der neuste Zwirn mindestens 50 Jahre alt und bestimmt mit keinem Öl oder Silikon impregniert


----------



## rule270 (23. August 2020)

Hy
Ich verwende für diese Fälle einfache Knopflochseide. Die Kannst Du auch für Stopperknoten verwenden.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Michael.S (24. August 2020)

Als Lack geht auch einfacher Nagellack


----------



## Bilch (24. August 2020)

@rule270, @Michael.S, der Thread ist zwar schon fast 2 Monate alt und Ring längst repariert, aber trotzdem danke für Eure Ratschläge   

P.S. das mit Nagellack finde ich immer wieder lustig, als ob Nagellack ein solches Ding ist, das in keinem Haushalt fehlen darf


----------



## rule270 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hy an alle Bastler
Ich verwende in diesen Fällen einfachen Schmelzkleber der klebt und füllt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Dieter56 (19. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung Freunde, ich hatte gestern ein solches Problem mit der Stange


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2020)

Dieter56 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung Freunde, ich hatte gestern ein solches Problem mit der Stange



Super. Was hattest denn für ein Problem @Dieter56


----------



## rule270 (21. Oktober 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @rule270, @Michael.S, der Thread ist zwar schon fast 2 Monate alt und Ring längst repariert, aber trotzdem danke für Eure Ratschläge
> 
> P.S. das mit Nagellack finde ich immer wieder lustig, als ob Nagellack ein solches Ding ist, das in keinem Haushalt fehlen darf


Ps. Es geht ja auch allen Anglern gutm wenn sie ihr wissen erweitern können. Das geht auch nach Monaten so. Nur einmal am Rande bemerkt. 
LG
Rudi


----------



## zandertex (21. Oktober 2020)

rule270 schrieb:


> Ps. Es geht ja auch allen Anglern gutm wenn sie ihr wissen erweitern können. Das geht auch nach Monaten so. Nur einmal am Rande bemerkt.
> LG
> Rudi


am rande bemerkt ist alles was man mit nagelack an ner rute macht ne verschlimmbesserung!


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2020)

Man überlege sich, ob Sekundenkleber eine elastische Beanspruchung, wie sie bei Rutenringen vorkommen kann, mit macht!
Sekundenkleber ist eine tolle Lösung, wer Bock auf potentiellen Angelurlaubsstress, wegen Ringbruch hat.


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich frage für einen Freund.....

...wenn man am Auto einen Platten fährt, lässt man das Loch im Pneu dann am Straßenrand von einem Unbekannten mit irgendwas verstopfen, oder holt man sich doch besser einen neuen Reifen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2020)

@Andal   Für den Freund, es kommt auf die Umstände an, wenn du keinen Ersatzreifen mithast würde ich die Chance mit dem Verstopfen nutzen um mir dann einen neuen zu holen. Und genau so ist es doch auch mit dem Sekundenkleber, wenn du z.B. auf der Müritz im Boot bist und kannst mit einigen Tropfen Sekundenkleber für heute weiter Angeln, dann würde ich das machen. Sekundenkleber ist auch elastischer als man denkt und immer noch besser als Nagellack.


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Oktober 2020)

Aber man fährt doch nicht mit einem 0815 gestopften Reifen in den Uraub.
Wenn es jetzt hieße, er nehme sich Sekundenkleber mit in den Angelurlaub, falls was passiert, ist das eine ganz andere Thematik.


----------



## Bilch (9. August 2021)

Wie das Schicksal es wollte, ist bei dem vor gut einem Jahr angebrachten Spitzenring die Ringeinlage zerbrochen.

Habe noch einen gleichen Spitzenring zuhause, bei dem die Tube etwas zu groß ist, müsste also wieder unterfüttern, was natürlich kein Problem wäre, habe aber noch einen Ring, der zwar ganz genau passt, ist aber etwas anders geformt - der Winkel zwischen Rute und Ring ist viel größer und die Einlage ist viel dicker.






Und jetzt meine Frage - wie beeinflusst so ein Ring bzw. die Ringeinlage das Angeln bzw. das Werfen?


----------



## Seele (9. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie das Schicksal es wollte, ist bei dem vor gut einem Jahr angebrachten Spitzenring die Ringeinlage zerbrochen.
> 
> Habe noch einen gleichen Spitzenring zuhause, bei dem die Tube etwas zu groß ist, müsste also wieder unterfüttern, was natürlich kein Problem wäre, habe aber noch einen Ring, der zwar ganz genau passt, ist aber etwas anders geformt - der Winkel zwischen Rute und Ring ist viel größer und die Einlage ist viel dicker.
> 
> ...



Ungefähr überhaupt nicht  
Mach drauf und dann passt das.


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2021)

Falls du noch Uhu 300 Endfest oder ähnlich hast, kannst du aussen auf dem Ring, vorallem oben einKlecks davon aufbringen, da so aushärten, dass es da glatte Übergänge gibt. Spart paar Schnurverwicklungen an den Kanten auf dem Ring


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie das Schicksal es wollte, ist bei dem vor gut einem Jahr angebrachten Spitzenring die Ringeinlage zerbrochen.
> 
> Habe noch einen gleichen Spitzenring zuhause, bei dem die Tube etwas zu groß ist, müsste also wieder unterfüttern, was natürlich kein Problem wäre, habe aber noch einen Ring, der zwar ganz genau passt, ist aber etwas anders geformt - der Winkel zwischen Rute und Ring ist viel größer und die Einlage ist viel dicker.
> 
> ...


Wenn du eine genaue Waage hast (1/100g oder besser), kannst du den Beeinflussungseffekt im Messwert beider Ringe genau auswiegen und vergleichen.
Hängt dann mit dem Effekt von der Ruten-WG ("Spitzen"-) Klasse ab, bei einer bis ca. 20g Rute wird es ab etwa 0,5g mehr recht katastrophal wirken mit mehr Auslenkung und nachschwingen, besonders bei einer zarten Telespitze. Es geht vor allem Wurfgenauigkeit verloren, und das könnte dich sehr peinigen.
Bis 40g nervt es ein wenig, oberhalb 60g fällt es kaum noch auf bzw. beginnt sogar das Werfen sehr untermaßiger Köder mittels mehr Aufladungsschwubs zu verbessern.


----------



## Bilch (9. August 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn du eine genaue Waage hast (1/100g oder besser), kannst du den Beeinflussungseffekt im Messwert beider Ringe genau auswiegen und vergleichen.
> Hängt dann mit dem Effekt von der Ruten-WG ("Spitzen"-) Klasse ab, bei einer bis ca. 20g Rute wird es ab etwa 0,5g mehr recht katastrophal wirken mit mehr Auslenkung und nachschwingen, besonders bei einer zarten Telespitze. Es geht vor allem Wurfgenauigkeit verloren, und das könnte dich sehr peinigen.
> Bis 40g nervt es ein wenig, oberhalb 60g fällt es kaum noch auf bzw. beginnt sogar das Werfen sehr untermaßiger Köder mittels mehr Aufladungsschwubs zu verbessern.


Das ist eine ziemlich schwere und oben auch ziemlich wabbelige Glasfaserrute, mit der man nicht sehr genau werfen kann. Obwohl, ein Angler, den ich im Urlaub getroffen habe, konnte sich nicht genug wundern, wie weit und auch zielgenau meine Köder mit dieser Rute (plus Quick 331N und 30er Mono) geflogen sind


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2021)

Bei 30er Mono musst du auch immer auf den Einlageninnendurchmesser achten, eine Verringerung mit einem Fat-Inlay taugt dafür doppelt mal gar nicht.
Wenigstens 4,7mm (Gr.7) sollte der vorne schon sein, sonst mag die sperrige Schnur nicht mehr so. Die recht große Stationärrolle und die Ablaufbremsung der Mono hilft dir wahrscheinlich beim Zielwurf.
Die Rute ist doch kurz, da ist der Technologielevel des Blanks gar nicht so wichtig.
Wenn der vorherige Ring gut gepasst und funktioniert hat, dann musst du das erhalten.


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie das Schicksal es wollte, ist bei dem vor gut einem Jahr angebrachten Spitzenring die Ringeinlage zerbrochen.
> 
> Habe noch einen gleichen Spitzenring zuhause, bei dem die Tube etwas zu groß ist, müsste also wieder unterfüttern, was natürlich kein Problem wäre, habe aber noch einen Ring, der zwar ganz genau passt, ist aber etwas anders geformt - der Winkel zwischen Rute und Ring ist viel größer und die Einlage ist viel dicker.
> 
> ...



Was natürlich auf der Handungsebene immer geht: Du kannst den jeweiligen Ring mit Heisskleb fixieren, und ein paar Würfe machen, oder einen Nachmittag damit angeln, und ihn dann wieder mit Wärme lösen und den anderen ausprobieren. Danach solltest Du wissen welcher der richtige ist und kannst ihn dauerhaft anbringen.


----------



## Bilch (9. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was natürlich auf der Handungsebene immer geht: Du kannst den jeweiligen Ring mit Heisskleb fixieren, und ein paar Würfe machen, oder einen Nachmittag damit angeln, und ihn dann wieder mit WÄrme lösen und den anderen ausprobieren. Danach solltest DU wissen welcher der richtige ist und kannst ihn dauerhaft anbringen.


Gute Idee


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

Oh, apropos:
Spitzenringe bei Selbstbauruten oder Reparaturen bringe ich immer nur mit Heisskleber an- das hält sehr gut, und ist für Tausch und Reparaturen immer reversibel. 2k-Kleber läßt sich gerade an den oftmals feinen Spitzen nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei lösen, man kriegt die 1-2 Centimeter nicht mehr aus der Endringtube hinaus, und wenns unglücklich läuft beschädigt beim Versuch den Blank weit darüber hinaus.


----------



## fluefiske (10. August 2021)

Als Heißkleber aber nicht den weißen aus dem Baumarkt,sondern den transparent - gelblichen vom Rutenbauer.
Z.b. :  https://www.tackle24.de/index.php?a=10267

Mit diesem Heißkleber klebe ich auch die Stahlspitzen in die Carbonschäfte meiner Pfeile zum Bogenschiessen.Noch nie hat sich eine Spitze gelöst,entsprechende Vorbereitung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Bilch (10. August 2021)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Als Heißkleber aber nicht den weißen aus dem Baumarkt,sondern den transparent - gelblichen vom Rutenbauer.
> Z.b. :  https://www.tackle24.de/index.php?a=10267
> 
> Mit diesem Heißkleber klebe ich auch die Stahlspitzen in die Carbonschäfte meiner Pfeile zum Bogenschiessen.Noch nie hat sich eine Spitze gelöst,entsprechende Vorbereitung vorausgesetzt.


Danke für den Rat  Und ich habe mich schon immer gewundert, warum überall Heißkleber empfohlen wird, ich aber noch keinen Ring mit Heißkleber befestigen konnte


----------



## fluefiske (10. August 2021)

Viele denken halt Heißkleber ist Heißkleber,dann kann ich auch den Billigsten nehmen   .
Dieser hat einen höheren Schmelzpunkt und hält auch die hohen Temperaturen im Auto aus.


----------



## rule270 (16. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, apropos:
> Spitzenringe bei Selbstbauruten oder Reparaturen bringe ich immer nur mit Heisskleber an- das hält sehr gut, und ist für Tausch und Reparaturen immer reversibel. 2k-Kleber läßt sich gerade an den oftmals feinen Spitzen nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei lösen, man kriegt die 1-2 Centimeter nicht mehr aus der Endringtube hinaus, und wenns unglücklich läuft beschädigt beim Versuch den Blank weit darüber hinaus.


Hy 
Ich löse alles mit Wärme - Feuerzeug aber mit Maß. Dann mit Zange abziehen so schnell 
wie möglich es  geht .
Klappt garantiert aber mit ein wenig Bedacht, wenig Wärme zu anfang dann ziehen , keine Reaktion dann nachwärmen. Dann kommt er. wie ...
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was natürlich auf der Handungsebene immer geht: Du kannst den jeweiligen Ring mit Heisskleb fixieren, und ein paar Würfe machen, oder einen Nachmittag damit angeln, und ihn dann wieder mit Wärme lösen und den anderen ausprobieren. Danach solltest Du wissen welcher der richtige ist und kannst ihn dauerhaft anbringen.


Wenn Du ihn fixieren möchtest. Schleife an und lackier dünn mit RutenlacK und wickle eine lage Wickelseide auf,
Das geht auch.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. August 2021)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Viele denken halt Heißkleber ist Heißkleber,dann kann ich auch den Billigsten nehmen   .
> Dieser hat einen höheren Schmelzpunkt und hält auch die hohen Temperaturen im Auto aus.


Heißkleber ist Wachs den es in verschiedenen Härten zu haben  ist. Ich verwende den von Bosch leicht Gelb damit mache ich allles fest. Ich machte den Klebestick vorne heiß und trage ihn auf das Material auf . Dann erwärme ich nochmals und führe das Teil ein , Überschüssige Klebereste entferne ich sofort
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke für den Rat  Und ich habe mich schon immer gewundert, warum überall Heißkleber empfohlen wird, ich aber noch keinen Ring mit Heißkleber befestigen konnte


Das ist Heißkleber der auch in der industrie Verwendung findet.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie das Schicksal es wollte, ist bei dem vor gut einem Jahr angebrachten Spitzenring die Ringeinlage zerbrochen.
> 
> Habe noch einen gleichen Spitzenring zuhause, bei dem die Tube etwas zu groß ist, müsste also wieder unterfüttern, was natürlich kein Problem wäre, habe aber noch einen Ring, der zwar ganz genau passt, ist aber etwas anders geformt - der Winkel zwischen Rute und Ring ist viel größer und die Einlage ist viel dicker.
> 
> ...


Achte auf den Innendurchmesser, der letzten Ringe nicht zu klein, dann hast Du keine Probleme. Bei Feuchtigkeit nimm die Rolle mit  der Spule nach hinten und wirf dann aus das zieht die feuchte Schnur von dem Blank/Rute weg.
LG
Rudi


----------

